# Knitting pattern for small chi jumper



## Rolo n Buttons

I got this, thought would pass on to you ladies, happy knitting! Don't knit much myself and haven't made it but have written it out as it was given to me.

To fit 11" chest, (28cm)
8 " from neck to tail. (20cm)

Jumper

Back

Beginning at tail end and 4mm (old size 8) needles cast on 29 stitches. 
First row:
Inc in first stitch, knit to last 2 stitches inc in next stitch, k1.
Next row knit
Repeat last 2 rows twice (35 stitches)
1) next row k4 make 1, k to last 4 stitches make 1 knit 4
2) next row k4 p to last 4 sts k4
3) next row knit
4) next row as row 2
Repeat rows 1 to 4 three times (43 stitches)
Work in whatever colour/design you like ie: stripes until work measures 28cm from beginning ending with a purl row. Leave stitches on holder for now. 

Underside

Cast in 15 stitches and k 2 rows.
Next row inc by 6 stitches evenly across work (21 stitches)
Next row buttonhole row: k1 k2 tog yarn round needle knit to last 3 stitches yarn around needle k2 tog k1
Next row knit
Work as before with 4 stitch border edge making 2 more sets of button holes on each following 10th row. Finishing with wrong side facing.
To shape under front legs
Next row knit 8 purl to last 8 knit 8
Next row knit
Repeat these rows twice more

Cast off 4 at beginning if next 2 rows 
Continue straight keeping the first and last 4 sts knit until work measures 12cm from the beginning finishing on a wrong side row.
To join underside and back at neck:
Next row *k5 knit 2tog, repeat from * to last 4 sts, knit to end then with right side facing and in the same row knit across sts from back: *k1, k2tog repeat from * to last 3 sts k to end. 
Work in single rib for 4cm
Cast off loosely

Sew on buttons, sew up side of neck



Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Rolo n Buttons

Think will look like this!
View attachment 8131



Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Chihuahua-mamma

oooh, thanks. Gonna start this today. Getting to zero degrees at the moment where we are!! x


----------



## Rolo n Buttons

I bought the pattern from a lady on eBay, I'm guessing the picture is the one that corresponds with that pattern as its the only picture of a jumper with buttons (she has lots of pics of different ones)


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Rolo n Buttons

If any of you girls make it I would love to see piccys of your babies modelling it!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Chihuahua-mamma

Not the fastest knitter but I will try to get this made for my babies....lol


----------



## michele

Here's another one,very very easy!
Knit a Chihuahua Sweater.


----------



## Chihuahua-mamma

Wow...that one is really easy!!
Here is a pic of one I made for Bailey when he was tiny...it was quite complicated!


----------



## michele

That is so nice,I have just finished another one haven't sewn it together yet,I made it in the thickest wool I could find just hope she can move in it.will post a pic later


----------



## Chihuahua-mamma

michele said:


> Here's another one,very very easy!
> Knit a Chihuahua Sweater.


I did a black/cream stripey version of this today (slightly modified as it was for a larger dog and Carlos is only 4 1/2 lbs!) I am just adding some bling so will post pics when I get it finished.......VERY easy pattern to follow, just smaller needles used and a modified chest panel. Cheers.....


----------



## Pumpernickel

michele said:


> Here's another one,very very easy!
> Knit a Chihuahua Sweater.


I think this is the one I found on here a while back and I got my mother in law to knit it for Max. It fit's perfectly!









She's going to do another one for him with a hole in the back so he can wear his harness underneath


----------



## michele

That's lovely Lianne,the one i made in the thickest wool i could find didn't turn out very well,it was too heavy for Dottie so will have to make another one on smaller needles,good idea about the hole for harness.


----------



## Chihuahua-mamma

That is very cute on your lovely wee Max...! Loving the colour if the jumper....;-)


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Pumpernickel

michele said:


> That's lovely Lianne,the one i made in the thickest wool i could find didn't turn out very well,it was too heavy for Dottie so will have to make another one on smaller needles,good idea about the hole for harness.


Thanks! I think she used a thinner wool than the one on the pattern as she was just trying it out with a bit of spare wool. I'll post another pic when she's done his new one, she's going to write his name on the back too


----------



## Pumpernickel

Chihuahua-mamma said:


> That is very cute on your lovely wee Max...! Loving the colour if the jumper....;-)


Thanks! It was only her first attempt so she just used a bit of spare wool she had, it does suit him though


----------



## Buildthemskywards

Max looks so beautiful in that picture. What an adorable boy!


----------



## Luvmywinnie

Thank you!


----------



## Rolo n Buttons

Look what I made girls! Feeling rather jolly pleased with myself even though it was very basic! It's the one that Michele posted a link to on this thread, only took me this afternoon to do. 

View attachment 8490





Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rach_Honey

Wow that's ace, all in one afternoon, well done you  xx 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pumpernickel

Ahhh wow! That's great! It looks like a perfect fit and I love the different colours, well done!

If I had the time I would love to learn to knit but at least for now I have my mother in law to make things for me


----------



## Rolo n Buttons

It was lovely multicoloured wool, I've got enough left to make another 1 at least so that jumper cost me the grand total of £1.50! I've being paying the lady on eBay £15!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michele

Oh that is so nice,glad i've saved you some money (LOL)


----------



## Rolo n Buttons

Thanks Michele, I enjoyed it very much as it was so easy and quick so going to have a go at another one in a different colour!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kellyb

I am learning how to knit. Hopefully one day I can make a sweater for Barney. Then a big one for Green. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## pigeonsheep

kellyb said:


> I am learning how to knit. Hopefully one day I can make a sweater for Barney. Then a big one for Green.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


best of luck!  i wanna learn how to knit/crochet one day as well but for now im busy sewin lol


----------



## TLI

Those sweaters are adorable!!


----------

